# Chihuahua Colours



## SLB1989

Post pictures of your dogs and say what colours they are?
Am looking to get more information on all the different Chihuahua colours.
If you have puppy pictures post them so I can see how their colours have changed. Thanks


----------



## Mandy

this is zac he is down on his papers as red sable heres a puppy picture










this is him now 6 months he is a lot lighter now and has lost all the black


----------



## Mandy

this is honey she is a tricolour heres her puppy pic with her breeder and sister shes on the left











and heres her now at 5 1/2 months her colouring has not changed too much


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Here's Tucker... he's a blue tricolor (blue with fawn and white markings).










Rylie is fawn with blue markings... color hasn't changed since she was a puppy since she's a SC:










And Chloe is white with blue merle markings:


----------



## carrera

this is chicco, hes black tan and white. right now his paws, snout and above his eyes are tan bu its looking likes hes going to get s little bit on the back of his head as well, we'll see when it grows in









this is carrera when she was just a baby, the 2nd picture is now, she is white and tan. her tan darkened as she got older. she is now 8 months.


----------



## *Chloe*

Twiglet when i got her had quite alot of black on her









now at 3 years old Fawn


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

This is George, on his papers the breeder put fawn with white markings.


----------



## Brodysmom

Here's a puppy pic of Brody. He's black and tan. He has a small white star on his chest.


----------



## TLI

This is Lexie at 2 years old (current age), red fawn. She was the same color as a puppy.










This is Chance at 18 months old (current age), red fawn. His color changed. He looked to have a blue undercoat as a baby, and it slowly faded out. His coat is called red fawn, but it's darker than Lexie's.










This is Gianna at 14 months old (current age), Chocolate and Tan spotted on white. She was the same color as a baby. But the Choco spots came through more on her back as she aged.


----------



## Radar_Love

Radar....Chocolate & Tan.









Rebel...Blue Merle & Tan.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Radar_Love said:


> Radar....Chocolate & Tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel...Blue Merle & Tan.


your dogs are SO gorgeous!!! and the names are cute too!!!


----------



## catalat

Chloe is a red sable


----------



## lynx8456

Jasper is a double coated long hair: blue fawn w/ white. 


Here he is @ 12 weeks:









Here he is @ 6.5 months:


----------



## Kioana

lol seems like i'm the only one with brindles here ? am i right ?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I'm not so sure on the color...

I think TucTuc is white/fawn and NaNa is chocolate, tan, and white....


----------



## Radar_Love

TucTuc is too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Radar_Love said:


> TucTuc is too cute!!!!!!!!


thank you...I'm so in love with Rebel....I saw him on Flickr.....


----------



## SLB1989

Thanks for the pictures.
Does anyone have anymore to share?


----------



## Kristin

Boss at 3yrs old (current age). He was pretty much the same color when he was a baby. His white was just brighter and there were no tan spots on his back (but there are now..small little round ones..just a couple).


----------



## Muzby

Betty is black/white, I am constantly getting asked if she is a Boston mix:


----------



## guest185

carrera said:


> this is carrera when she was just a baby, the 2nd picture is now, she is white and tan. her tan darkened as she got older. she is now 8 months.


WOW Carrera has changed A LOT!! what a gorgeous girl xx


----------



## Kioana

Jamoka - Brindle/white









Pepsi- White /Lavender/tan


----------



## Georgia24

Jax at 2 months, he is white with a black/tan eye patch









Jax now at 4 months, his ears have gotten more black and tan


----------



## SillySally

Sally is a tri color LC










Emma is a Blue and white DLC


----------



## MissB

Just a question, hope it's ok to ask in this thread. What's a double long coat? I've never heard the term before? At least not on a pure breed? 
Be back in a sec with some pics, my two boys have basically stayed the same but Rosie changed alot!


----------



## SillySally

MissB said:


> Just a question, hope it's ok to ask in this thread. What's a double long coat? I've never heard the term before? At least not on a pure breed?
> Be back in a sec with some pics, my two boys have basically stayed the same but Rosie changed alot!



A double long coat is just that. They are thicker than just a regular LC and it will state on their pedigree DLC 

Sally is just a regular LC and you can feel the difference between her and Emma plus you will see it when Emma gets in her adult coat. I have a link to show you the difference if you want me to email it to you from this forum since we cannot post links of breeders?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Bailey is an Amber/Carmel/Bronze color with Amber eyes. He is listed at the vet as a Fawn though.


----------



## MissB

Hey again and thanks for your answer. Is that an aproved term? I mean does it get put on the pedigree papers(official papers I mean here of course, though I'm under the impression alot of people don't buy with full paperwork in the US?) or is it a term like when teacup(I know this is just a selling term just using it for an example) became popular to say? The reason I ask so much is because when I bought my first lc I looked alot at pedigree and how her family looked in her past to get an idea about her coat. I really hope for a full and pretty coat for Rosie but I know there is no such thing as double long coat here. I realise now I have even more questions about this so I wont keep stealing this thread but I'd really apreciate if you would send me the link. Since I've recently been aproved as a breeder and am starting my own career as one is why I have so many questions, hope you don't think I'm rude(because I'm sincerly just trying to learn more), I'm just curious Anyways,, I'll put my questions together and start a new thread but would love the link! Best regards//Lori


----------



## MissB

And here's my gang

Rosie is Soble and she's changed the most
Here 8 weeks









Here almost 7 months
Not the greatest picture, you can't see her coloring so well but it's the best I have right now and the newest. Together here with Jake:love2:









And here's my beauty boy Jake, he's silver-grey and his color has pretty much stayed the same. Only thing is he's a little darker and his tan spots show more now.









Last but not least(more like biggest) is my Gucci. Black and tan, same now as he was as a baby


----------



## Harley's Mom

I am in love with Jake! His colouring is so beautiful. What a handsome boy.


----------



## MissB

Harley's Mom- Thank you very much, he is a real charmer too! He's been in several inoff shows and his first "real" show is in two weeks and I'm so nervous!! He has a slight underbite so I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to use him in my breeding.


----------



## SillySally

MissB I sent you a email and here in the states we would call your Jakes color "Lavender" Beautiful chi's you got there


----------



## Kioana

Jake is the same color as pepsi! but he's lighter than her . nice to see another with this color


----------



## kobi0326

Here's Kobi...he's Chocolate


----------



## huskyluv

Faith is a blue with tan and white markings.

As a puppy:










Today, almost 4 yrs old:


----------



## 3l3ctric

Here's Ollie (Smooth Coat Black Tri-colour) at about 5 months old:










He hasn't changed much, but the black and beige have sort of blended more where they meet. He also has a thin white "semi-collar" on his other side that you can't see. He also has a bit of an under-bite, haha, but it adds character


----------



## Dazy Mae

Lulubelle is red brindle and Dazy is fawn with white chest..


----------



## Kaila

Teddy is a blue fawn sable. He has a dark streak that runs from the back of his head to his tail.  I'm wondering how his color will settle out when he's all grown up, since his mother is a black/tan, and his father is solid cream!


----------



## FBRaRrN

Freckles and Radar are white with Tan spots.Freckles has a black nose and Radar has a pink nose
















Boo is a black tri-color








Harry is a blue tri-color and he has hardly any hair because he is blue but he is so cute just the way he is.








Rascal we call him a red and white.








And Nomo we call him a tan he looks just like his momma and nothing like his who is Radar.


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~

Here are pictures of CoCo, she is what the breeder calls a dark chocolate. I will share some of the new girls when I get them.


----------



## catz4m8z

Aww, beautiful chi's. Really makes me wish I could post pics.
Havent seen any as like Adam yet. He's a black sable I think.His coat is still very black on top same as when he was a puppy.


----------



## Radar_Love

I need to get some photos posted of my newer kids. I'll post them as soon as I get back from work. I'll go ahead and post their colors though.

Rowdy--Chocolate Brindle spotted on White.
Isaac--Chocolate Brindle with White markings.
Jazmym--Dilute Chocolate Merle
Emmy--Black and Tan with White markings.


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Gizmoe is a light Fawn.. with some white markings. Hes a lot darker then when he was a pup.


----------



## Kayota

Here is Roxie. She is not purebred but I believe she is a Fawn. She has small black hairs on her ears, hardly noticeable unless you're right there inspecting them. In Dachshunds she would be known as a shaded red, as clear reds have no black hairs at all.

Sorry, I'm just used to Doxie terms


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Here's my Tiny to me he is a uniquely marked Chocolate Tri-colour.









My litttle Red/Fawn girl Fifi


----------



## emberkitty

*my little boo*








boo is a 12 week old blue and tan long coated will post more picks as she gets older


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

This is Lola she is fawn with white markings.


----------



## BellsMommy22

This is Bell. She is a blue and tan long hair Chihuahua. I love seeing all the pics, so many with really unique markings.


----------



## PearlyQ

Pearl is white and chocolate. Her registered papers say she is liver and white.


----------



## JessicaLynch

This is Mia and her real sister (mia has the white spot on her neck) as a puppy. I think the breeder had the color being brindle and white (something like that). I might have spelled it wrong though.
View attachment 18386


This is her now.
View attachment 18394



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400

Frankies papers say chocolate? Benny is a brindle.


----------



## Kaz84

Dont know the colour lol fawn maybe x


----------



## cmartini

View attachment 21282

Sophie is tan and white 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61

This is maisy, she's black in some lights, with a dark grey/brown under coat, I've never heard of a double long coat before but I think maisy mite be one, havnt a clue on her colour! And I don't know why I can't upload any photos!  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma

Gemma is blue fawn. Here she is at 9.5 weeks:









And this is her coat now at 1 year:









She's a little less blue now throughout her body but she still has her full blue mask.


----------



## Heatherology

Here's our little Ziggy. Ill show a early puppy pic (6weeks) the post now (13 weeks tomorrow ). 
He's a dark brindle. 
This is the day we got him 6 weeks 
View attachment 21290

View attachment 21306

Now almost 13 Weeks
View attachment 21314




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie

Here is Loki, i have no idea what colour he is, anyone else know?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Right now I would say he is a fawn sable, but Chi puppies change colour a lot as they mature. He might end up fawn with a black mask, or stay sable, or lose all the black including the mask and turn more red.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie

Thank you! Been trying to figure out his colouring since I met him. We were going to name him batman or zorro because of his mask but since he may lose it we're going with Loki (God of mischeif)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I love the name Loki. I really hope he keeps his mask too, our first Chi was a red sable with a black mask.


----------



## pupluv168

He reminds me a little of Toby as a puppy, except Toby is a short coat. His mask actually lightened. 

14 weeks



















Today 18 months 












Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maj

lilys papers say red


----------



## FireFly

My boy is a red sable. I got to get better pictures of his back lol. I just love that little face so much I always seam to concentrate on that!


----------



## maj

what fantastic and unique pictures - just love them and your cute chi


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie

View attachment 21690

Loki is the one on the far right (he's so chubby he hardly looks like a Chi atm) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zclarkjr

@ FireFly...ur baby is so cute. Beautiful coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xi-feng

Miki's blue-tan-white, and I can't wait until he starts getting his long coat in:


----------



## doginthedesert

My two are sable, every hair on their body starts out light and many darken at the tips to varying degrees. Even though they are pound/street dogs I think they are totally chi, but they are the only two sable chis I ever met that are this dark!
Nova








Kerri








Together









We had Kerri as a puppy and she lightened up quite a bit, but I can't seem to find any good pictures of it right now.


----------



## Chica n Ella

:love2: Chica, according to our vet, is a red fawn. The red shows up beautifully in the sunlight.



:love2: Ella is black and white...black all over, with white on the chest, neck, and muzzle. Please excuse the horrible photo editing on her eyes!...but it's better than those green glowing doggie eyes, LOL!  I don't have puppy pics of either, as we adopted both of our girls from local shelters when they were approximately 2-3 years old.


----------



## bubbles61

Ella looks exactly like my maisy! Spooky lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella

bubbles61 said:


> Ella looks exactly like my maisy! Spooky lol xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Adorable twins, LOL!


----------

